# Word of the Week - Week 33, 2015



## SENC (Aug 9, 2015)

This one is pretty useless for most of us, but I just like the sound of it. Maybe Keller or Mike or Kevin's bride can use it with one of their know-it-all patients.

*dephlogisticate*

In medicine, to reduce inflammation in.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC (Aug 9, 2015)

Oh, a sentence....

I prefer a good single malt scotch when I need to dephlogisticate my arse after meeting with surgeons.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 9, 2015)

How To Pronounce Dephlogisticate In English
http://www.howtosay.co.in/pronounce/dephlogisticate-in-english/

The italian woman sounds hot when she says it....

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Aug 9, 2015)

I think I need that word done to my head. De whatever he said

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## manbuckwal (Aug 9, 2015)

Made me think of the New England Patriots for some reason...........

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Schroedc (Aug 9, 2015)

After my severe sunburn on Wednesday I sure wish I could dephlogisticate my feet.....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DKMD (Aug 9, 2015)

Finally! A word I can use! 

I am concerned that Henry needs to deflogisticate his arse after meetings... I'm also concerned that he's wasting good scotch on his backside.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## justallan (Aug 9, 2015)

I didn't even google it this week, for fear of there being pictures.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## justallan (Aug 9, 2015)

Here's a word that I bet more folks have heard. "Krunk"
It's a pro-verb from the south, meaning it shows action that's already happened.
Example: I done krunk the truck.
I've actually heard this word used, the funny part is I understood it perfectly.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 9, 2015)

manbuckwal said:


> Made me think of the New England Patriots for some reason...........



That would make the front page headline "Dephlogisticategate"

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## David Hill (Aug 9, 2015)

Have to say that I hadn't run across that one yet---and I regard myself as well read---guess always room for improvement.
Medicine is always a good place to get complex (and useless) words, Docs have to *dephlogisticate *their brains after a long day of trying to make sense of all the preauth's ,formulary changes , and meaningless voices on the phone when trying to perform good care. That's where turning helps me, good booze is too expensive and I don't like to lose control.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

